# Snitch!



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Introducing Snitch, I finally got my show prospect boy! Couldn't be happier with him, he's happy outgoing and drivey...well worth the wait!

Stacked at 9 weeks.









Movement still pulled from video.









Bath time!









Meeting some kids, his little nub never stopped going.


















Love


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

What a cutie! The bath time picture is priceless!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Much fluff
Such fuzzy
wow


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Adorable! Love the name Snitch!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I got to hold him xD He's so POOFY!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

He's so fluffy,& adorable. I really want him.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Love the name and the pup! You did good!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful! Just beautiful! Do you plan on doing any sports along with the conformation showing?


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Thank you everyone, I just adore him. 



Xeph said:


> I got to hold him xD He's so POOFY!


Oh lord I know, he has ALL the coat. You should see how big he is already, hopefully you can make it to one of our puppy matches. If you can't make it on the 22nd maybe we can swing by to say hi if you're not busy that evening since we'll be out that way. 



Damon'sMom said:


> Beautiful! Just beautiful! Do you plan on doing any sports along with the conformation showing?


Hopefully agility and rally will also be in our future and he'll be at the least introduced to sheep.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

upendi'smommy said:


> Hopefully agility and rally will also be in our future and he'll be at the least introduced to sheep.


I wish you and that little sweetheart luck! Keep us updated on progress and photos!


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

so flufffyyy 
all the puppy love <3 

he's so gorgeous! you can tell a couple of us on here have a soft spot for the merles


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

He's so cute, good luck with him.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow. I just want to cuddle with him! What a cute little teddy bear.


----------

